# Tracheal Mites and T. clarea



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

When I asked what happened to Tracheal mites, which we pretty much don't see anymore, I was told that bee breeders bred a t.mite resistant bee which answered the problem. 

If that is so, what is the mechanism by which the current population of queens is resistant to T.Mites? And how was it developed so quickly and disseminated throughout the queen rearing industry? The resistance must be in all lines across the nation or we would be hearing of some queens who are not, wouldn't we?

And, who is it that has had T. clarea found in their operation here in the US? This was mentioned, from the Podium, at our latest Bee Mtng. That T. clarea has been found in the US and that the info is being kept hush hush by the Agency which found it here.

True or False? Anyone know?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>When I asked what happened to Tracheal mites, which we pretty much don't see anymore, I was told that bee breeders bred a t.mite resistant bee which answered the problem.

I don 't think so. I think everyone just quit treating. I don't remember a lot of advertising that people had T. Mite resistant bees for sale, other than the Buckfasts.

>If that is so, what is the mechanism by which the current population of queens is resistant to T.Mites? 

I've seen some studies, but I don't think any of the are conclusive. I would say it is probably some combination of these:

o The bees' spiracles are either smaller and/or harder to chew out to get into the trachea.
o The young bees don't have a strong enough pheromone to attract the T. Mites.
o The bees are more hygienic.
o The Tracheal mites are less virulent because the virulent ones killed their hosts..


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What about over powering numbers of varroa displacing T. mites? I hear they don't exist simultaneously in a hive. Or are people just not looking?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Jadczak in Maine has been cutting bees and says there is still a significant population of TM out there.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

There are reports that bees that are invested with Trachael mites compound the affects of Varrroa mites.
:thumbsup:I am also pleased that Jadczak is cutting bees to prove the existence of T. mites.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't want to get off toppick but wanted to ask a question to M Bush and M Palmer since I have them on the same thread. What is your favorite bee overall. I know there are many opinions but I figure you guys have had several different types.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Due to a lapse in judgment my hive had a serious bout of varroa a few months ago, to the point of DWV crawlers in front of the hive. After oxalic vapor treatment the varroa problem has subsided and the crawlers have disappeared. Then I focused on the possibility of other problems such as tracheal mites and nosema affecting my hive, so I did a study on bee diseases then went to Ebay to purchase a used lab microscope for 40$ and started cutting bees for myself. So far I have seen no sign of trachea mites or nosema, the oxalic should have taken care of any t. mites but I looked for the damaged trachea to see if the t. mites had been there and found no damage, I plan on checking them monthly through this winter to see if any changes occur. This regular checkup will now be a part of my maintenance program because I would rather know what the hives condition is before I start treating the bees for problems that don't exist....Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What is your favorite bee overall.

Local feral survivors.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Do you thing that feed additives, like HBH, also have an impact on T mites? And also would you still give bees a grease patty as a preventative measure?


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Katharina said:


> Do you thing that feed additives, like HBH, also have an impact on T mites? And also would you still give bees a grease patty as a preventative measure?


I fed my bees a homemade blend of HBH spring, summer, and fall of this year, I do not use grease patties. In my latest bee dissection there was no evidence of trachea mite damage, and I did not see any t. mites. As to the HBH being responsible or not for this is inconclusive, but I will continue to feed it this coming spring.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Carniolan and carni crosses are the best bee for me here in Vermont.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

WWW said:


> I looked for the damaged trachea to see if the t. mites had been there and found no damage, I plan on checking them monthly through this winter to see if any changes occur.


Take your samples for Acarapis from the top of the cluster. It seems they migrate to that area. Look for "k" wings. Also check for TM and Nosema in bees that leave the hive and die on the ground.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

WWW,
FYI:
The taget mite for oxalic acid vapor or dribble is Varroa, not Trachael mites.
$40.00 for the scope was a good buy.
Have you tried using grease patties or grease patties with wintergreen for mites?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Palmer said:


> Jadczak in Maine has been cutting bees and says there is still a significant population of TM out there.


Are colonies dying from them?


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> Take your samples for Acarapis from the top of the cluster. It seems they migrate to that area. Look for "k" wings. Also check for TM and Nosema in bees that leave the hive and die on the ground.


My thoughts exactly, thanks Mike.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

BEES4U said:


> WWW,
> FYI:
> The taget mite for oxalic acid vapor or dribble is Varroa, not Trachael mites.
> $40.00 for the scope was a good buy.
> Have you tried using grease patties or grease patties with wintergreen for mites?


The oxalic dribble is ingested while the vapor is inhaled, I may be way off base on this but would the vapor not enter the trachea during inhalation killing the t. mites? I have been informed that it would. As for the patties I have tried them with and without wintergreen a few times at different times of the year and the bees would just ignore them so I abandoned the patty idea altogether. Thanks Ernie


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

I had heard the same rumor last year and that was the reason the USDA survey has been conducted for the past two seasons to see how widespread the T-laps mite is in the USA. I was part of the survey last year. Now T-laps prefers warm sub-tropical-tropical climates with moist enviroments. So if you figure out what areas in the USA have those criteria, you might just narrow down where the current T-laps infestation is. And yes they can survive nicely in a meditereanean climate also. TED


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

dose any one have much information on the T-laps? I got tested last year for it and never heard any thing back on the study. just wondering if we need to be finding treatment for it now instead of when it hits.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

I have heard that the treatments we have now will handle the T-laps mite. The problem is they reproduce worse than rabbits. So you will have to treat three times a year to keep them knock down. I hope I do not have to face this problem any time soon. I hope the industry does not either. I dont think my body can take the physical torture of another collapse of this operation. When CCD hit, I had two heart attacks from all the stress of trying to rebuild this bee outfit. Then there was the collapse caused by varroa, before that-tracheal mite...But if they are testing,as they did me and swarmtrapper, then they are looking. And the last time they did this ,was to see how widespread the problem was. TED


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Ted, this is the first time that I am hearing of T-laps mites, could you explain a little more about them and how they affect the bees....Bill


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Ted Kretschmann said:


> Now T-laps prefers warm sub-tropical-tropical climates with moist enviroments. And yes they can survive nicely in a meditereanean climate also. TED


I understand from Tuscon bee lab that this mite is way more virulent than varroa. But...T-laps can't survive in a broodless colony. Northern beekeepers who's bees go through a winter broodless period will survive this mite.

Hey Ted, maybe y'all should move your bees up north instead of us moving down south.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Here is what a Trop C. mite looks like next to a varroa.
http://www.wncbees.org/pests/images/twomites.jpg


----------

